# After 500 rides uber's website says that you divide your ratings by 500. That makes no sense!!!!



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Does that make any sense?

*How are Uber ratings calculated?*
Your overall rating is an average of individual ratings provided by riders from your 500 or fewer most recent trips. In other words, if you've completed less than 500 trips, your rating is calculated by adding up all of your individual trip ratings, and dividing by the number of ratings you've received. Like so:

(cumulative total of all your ratings) 
÷
(total number of ratings)
= 
your Uber rating

If you've completed more than 500 trips, your rating is calculated as follows:

(total of ratings from your last 500 trips) 
÷
(500)
= 
your Uber rating


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Wth


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

A T said:


> Wth


maybe it assumes every pax rates you


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> maybe it assumes every pax rates you


Yes, it should read "rated trips".


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Maybe it's because the passengers don't need to rate if they don't want to? I had a messed up driver and I didn't have the energy to rate.

I actually don't rate unless the service was outstanding. I just end up giving them a cash tip.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Maybe it's because the passengers don't need to rate if they don't want to? I had a messed up driver and I didn't have the energy to rate.
> 
> I actually don't rate unless the service was outstanding. I just end up giving them a cash tip.


I emailed uber support asking about it.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I emailed uber support asking about it.


Screwber support. Good luck there.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

A T said:


> Screwber support. Good luck there.


Yup. I received a response that does not address my question.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Yup. I received a response that does not address my question.


Haha the normal response. Avoid the question. Deflect and redirect.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

A T said:


> Haha the normal response. Avoid the question. Deflect and redirect.


According to the calculation formula: if after 500 rides I have 200 rated trips and all 200 are 5 stars, my rating would be calculated as follows: 200 *5 = 1,000. 1,000/500 = 2. So my rating would be 2.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Not sure what the exact wording is that you are referring to (link?) but it's after 500 rated trips.

Once you've broken 500 rated trips, it's divided from 500 and older ratings fall off.

If you have not been rated 500 times yet, then it's divided by the amount of ratings you do have.

Your just over thinking this situation...


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Not sure what the exact wording is that you are referring to (link?) but it's after 500 rated trips.
> 
> Once you've broken 500 rated trips, it's divided from 500 and older ratings fall off.
> 
> ...


Can you do a sample calculation for me? I don't get it


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If you have 200 rated trips, then you take how many stars you received in those 200 trips and divide it by 200.

If you have 300 rated trips, then you take how many stars you received in those 300 trips and divide it by 300.

If you have over 500 trips, then you take how many stars you received in the last 500 trips and divide it by 500.

There's nothing more complicated about it then that.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> If you have 200 rated trips, then you take how many stars you received in those 200 trips and divide it by 200.
> 
> If you have 300 rated trips, then you take how many stars you received in those 300 trips and divide it by 300.
> 
> ...


So if you have 2oo 5 stars after 500 trips, the calculaton would be 200* 5 = 1000/500 = 2. So I would have a 2 rating


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> So if you have 2oo 5 stars after 500 trips, the calculaton would be 200* 5 = 1000/500 = 2. So I would have a 2 rating


If you have under 500 rated trips, then it's divided by the amount of rated trips you do have.

Show me the website or screenshot in your app where they say it's based on total trips versus rated trips.

I feel like your being intentionally obtuse...


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> If you have under 500 rated trips, then it's divided by the amount of rated trips you do have.
> 
> Show me the website or screenshot in your app where they say it's based on total trips versus rated trips.
> 
> I feel like your being intentionally obtuse...


This is from uber's website.

*How are Uber ratings calculated?*
Your overall rating is an average of individual ratings provided by riders from your 500 or fewer most recent trips. In other words, if you've completed less than 500 trips, your rating is calculated by adding up all of your individual trip ratings, and dividing by the number of ratings you've received. Like so:

(cumulative total of all your ratings) 
÷
(total number of ratings)
= 
your Uber rating

If you've completed more than 500 trips, your rating is calculated as follows:

(total of ratings from your last 500 trips) 
÷
(500)
= 
your Uber rating


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uber needs to reword it. It's based on your last 500 *rated* trips.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Uber needs to reword it. It's based on your last 500 *rated* trips.


That makes sense.


----------

